# Cat hungry but not eating



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

over the past week my cat has been eating less and less, we took him to the vet but they couldnt find anything wrong with him, his liver is a little poorly and he was dehydrated but nothing else.

anyways he keeps asking for food but doesnt eat it when i give him some, i have tried all differnt flavours, and just some fish on its own, but he just eats round it and just goes for the gravy, any ideas?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tried him on those little cans of _*Fancy Feast*_? It's like kitty crack. Most cats find it irrestible. Also try _*chicken baby food* _(without veggies). Cats can suffer irreparable liver damage if they go without food for more than 3 days. Your vet can also give medication to stimulate appetite. You might also thin any canned food with a bit of water so he laps it up.

Natural Appetite Stimulant for Cats | eHow.com


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

jezza said:


> over the past week my cat has been eating less and less, we took him to the vet but they couldnt find anything wrong with him, his liver is a little poorly and he was dehydrated but nothing else.


Did the vet administer fluids to rehydrate him?

Did the vet advise you to start assist feeding your cat to prevent him from going into liver failure?

Did the vet run a full blood chemistry, and if so, do you have a copy of the results that you can post here?

Did the vet check his mouth, tongue, and throat for problems? Did he recommend an abdominal xray and/or ultrasound to check for intestinal obstructions?

If your vet did not do all of these things, find another vet ASAP and get your cat the treatment he needs.



> anyways he keeps asking for food but doesnt eat it when i give him some, i have tried all differnt flavours, and just some fish on its own, but he just eats round it and just goes for the gravy, any ideas?


Your cat must take in adequate nutrition IMMEDIATELY in order to prevent potentially fatal hepatic lipidosis (fatty liver disease), so you MUST do whatever is necessary to get food into him. The following links will provide you with many tips, tricks, and techniques to get him nourished:

http://www.felinecrf.org/persuading_cat_to_eat.htm
http://www.assistfeed.com/
http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/Feline-Assisted-Feeding

If your cat has an intestinal obstruction or is badly constipated, he won't be able to keep food down (and he won't eat on his own). If your cat vomits the food you get into him, have abdominal xrays and ultrasound done to determine whether he has an obstruction.

Laurie


----------

